# Katie has gone to the bridge



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that it is ok to post this here because Katie wasn't a golden, but my dad's springer spaniel and was a big part of my life too.

This morning at 09.05am we let Katie go peacefully and painlessly to the bridge. It is hard to believe that on Monday she was playing with my two - Quinn & Reeva, on Wednesday she was sick a couple of times and now she has gone.

We saw our vet on Thursday morning and Katie had treatment, but Friday she was worst and spent the afternoon at the vets having tests and on a drip. The tests showed there was a major problem with her liver but last night we agreed with our vet that she would have another drip today and then be x/rayed and scanned on Monday to see what the exact problem was - our vet suspected a tumour. Sadly overnight she got worst and I knew this morning when I went to pick her and my dad up to go to the vets that the time to make that heart-breaking decision had come.

Katie passed to the bridge peacefully and has left behind many happy memories but my dad is devastated, Katie was a real daddy's girl and his shadow- it's so hard to watch him trying to hold it together, he is not in good health himself and I know that Katie will be his last dog.

Katie, I'm proud and honoured to have been your Auntie for nearly eleven years and hope you will find the rest of our gang at the bridge especially Ralph (in the pic) - I know you loved him so much. Run free sweetheart, find the many balls that will be at the bridge and know that you will be forever missed and loved, your pawprints are in our hearts. 

Sleep softly sweetheart


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about Katie

Rest In Peace Katie


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so very sorry for you and your Dad.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear about Katie, she sounds like such a special girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Katie was a lucky girl, to be loved enough that she was spared a long and painful struggle. Those decisions are never easy. That she wasn't a Golden doesn't mean we can't support you in your grief. I hope you'll share more photos of and stories about her. 

Peace be with you and your family, as it surely is with Katie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Katie has gone to the bridge. 

My thoughts are with you and your family. 

She was a beautiful girl and I know very special to all of you. 

Godspeed Katie.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw she was a beauty wasn't she? I'm so sorry. Your poor Dad I really feel for him. RIP Katie.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Katie..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you and your dad


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Katie. It sounds like she was a wonderful companion for your dad and I feel so bad for him. Our pets can bring us some of the greatest joys and also some of the biggest heartbreaks. Please know I'm thinking about your dad and you also.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry about lovely Katie. Springers hold a special place in my heart. 

Sending prayers for peace and comfort to you and your dad.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you and your Dad. It's so hard losing loved ones. Praying that your days get easier over time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry about the loss of beautiful Katie! Can tell what a wonderful girl she was.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for you and your dad on the loss of Katie. My thoughts are with you. RIP sweet Katie.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Katie. She was a beautiful girl. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Katie. Hugs to you and your Dad


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

very sorry, sending hugs and prayers to Dad and you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. We are springer lovers here and love their happy, quirky personalities. Godspeed Katie. I will be keeping your dad in my thoughts and prayers. I can imagine how hard this is, especially not being in the best of health and not having another fur companion. Please tell him he's in the thoughts of many.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Katie is now home again - always a relief when the ashes are bought home, but also very emotional too. I know that dad plans to bury them alongside the ashes of Emma and Jemma - his other springers - but he said he is not ready yet.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Katie, can't believe that it is just over a week since you left us, and that you would be celebrating your 11th birthday without us. I hope that you have made new friends who will help you, I know you will be feeling lost, but we will always love you and you are forever in our thoughts


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Sleep gently, Katie, until you see your family again.


----------

